# new ptrap



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Look what you be instlling next


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

They have them here for long time. We laugh when we see them.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

They are at home depot here! I have already removed and pitched a leaking 1 LOL!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Good marketing, bad idea


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

justin said:


> They have them here for long time. We laugh when we see them.


 Never seen one do they eventually just get stuck and stop working?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

When the guy first came out with then he sent a bunch of then to guys on the Ridge Forum. They are super well built but still a gimmick 

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Aren't they against code?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Aren't they against code?


:yes:


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

LOL'd at the lost articles part. It's not hard to disconnect a trap, surely it would be a hell of a lot easier. It certainly looks like a great idea, but I see many flaws.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Never not once have I had a plugged p trap. Ever. 

And we do a bit of drain cleaning.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Never not once have I had a plugged p trap. Ever.
> 
> And we do a bit of drain cleaning.


It's all those Liquid Plu*ber commercials that convince the average person that the clog is in the p-trap.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I had a customer insist on having them installed -- We removed them all about a year later after 4 of the 12 we installed seized up and stopped up the drain.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

So tired of seeing all this crap.

It will never end....


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Don't meet code here.

Unless you intend to hook up a generator and make a little electricity with it, I wouldn't bother...


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I am curious what is against code about them? I know a trap seal cannot be dependent on moving mechanical parts but IIRC the trap seal on those was deep enough that a seal would be maintained no matter the direction of the flap.

Not saying they are useful or needed just asking!


----------



## Perryphc (Jul 6, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Never not once have I had a plugged p trap. Ever.
> 
> And we do a bit of drain cleaning.



Same here. But the HO perception is its always the p trap.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Stopped by HD for D-wall screws and saw one on display.

Stupidest H/O gimmick I've seen yet...I can't remember the last time I came across s lav clog that conveniently happened to be in the trap weir, the mechanism itself is a clog waiting to happen.


----------



## bp88 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm only an apprentice, but wouldn't it be easier to replace/clean out a trap rather than trying to unclog a vent or the main cleanout? I know it also keeps sewer gasses out but this seems aimed towards clogs.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen lots of clogged traps, drinking fountains are bad. Sinks that are used very little(bar sinks) are prone to it also.

The thing is a POS


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

hack invention... ive seen then in HDepot and laugh... what a joke...


----------

